# Skid Steer Snow Tires vs Dirt Tires



## KagePlows (Dec 13, 2016)

*Do you use snow tires on your skid steer for snow removal? What's your experience been? *

We've been challenged by many to compare the performance of our KAGE KLAWZ snow tires with standard skid steer tires. Honestly we wanted to know too so we got our hands on two JD 326E Skid Steers, one with the KAGE KLAWZ and the other with the standard dirt tires, and ran them through a series of three tests to address the 3 factors that we find are important -- Speed, Traction and Control.

Please watch the video and let us know what you think. And thank you for your input.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

So the tall rims and tires for a bobcat s185 complete set of 4 shipped to dearborn michigan....whats the pain?

We would be happy to demo for the winter and give detailed feedback.


----------



## KagePlows (Dec 13, 2016)

Here's what I researched on the S185. You're running a stock tire size of 10x16.5 correct? And the pilot hole or center hole of the hub is 8". The other consideration is your fender clearance with the stock tires. That should be at least 3" or greater. With all that being said, the S185 would take the KLAWZ 245 Snow tire. A set of 4 tires mounted on the rim is $1,400.

I'll have to see about the demo ...


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes running 10-16.5. A competitor has the bigger rims/tires, and since my bobcat didnt get the two speed...the extra 1 or 2 mph promise would really be nice. 

That price is in the strike zone. Seems pretty competitive.

Next, any idea what shipping costs might be? Happy to be slow slow slow, but have no idea if a set of 4 to detroit area would be $150, $200 or $300 or $400?


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

KagePlows said:


> Here's what I researched on the S185. You're running a stock tire size of 10x16.5 correct? And the pilot hole or center hole of the hub is 8". The other consideration is your fender clearance with the stock tires. That should be at least 3" or greater. With all that being said, the S185 would take the KLAWZ 245 Snow tire. A set of 4 tires mounted on the rim is $1,400.
> 
> I'll have to see about the demo ...





KagePlows said:


> Here's what I researched on the S185. You're running a stock tire size of 10x16.5 correct? And the pilot hole or center hole of the hub is 8". The other consideration is your fender clearance with the stock tires. That should be at least 3" or greater. With all that being said, the S185 would take the KLAWZ 245 Snow tire. A set of 4 tires mounted on the rim is $1,400.
> 
> I'll have to see about the demo ...


----------

